# Is there an easier way to stop crickets from jumping?



## Carl6688 (Jan 18, 2011)

My scorpions seem to have a hard time catching them when they can jump about, so I've tried taking the back legs off, but this usually ends up ripping them in half :bash: is it possible to just break the legs?


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

put them in a fridge for a 10 minutes - that will slow them down


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Cut the legs of, I have special nail scissors for leg chopping. :no1:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Easier still, just pull there back hoppy legs off with your fingers or some tweezers or whatever.


----------



## Carl6688 (Jan 18, 2011)

rudy691 said:


> put them in a fridge for a 10 minutes - that will slow them down


Somehow I don't think my mum would allow this :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> Cut the legs of, I have special nail scissors for leg chopping. :no1:


Oooo good idea, I think theres actually a spare pair in the bathroom =D



mcluskyisms said:


> Easier still, just pull there back hoppy legs off with your fingers or some tweezers or whatever.


I've been using tweezers to pull them off and it seems to have a quite a high success rate but some of them just tear in two, even if I do it gently.


----------



## xXxLynnxXx (Aug 9, 2009)

Buy a mini beer fridge for your room :2thumb::lol2:
(hublets suggestion lol)

also blacks dont tend to be as jumpy as browns btw .....but fridge is best for slowing them down :no1:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

You sadistic swines! Poor crickets! They go through enough without mutilating them because you're scorpions a lazy t:censor:t.


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

if you hold onto 1 leg with tweezers they drop them off themselves, then do the second one: victory:


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

Just pull them back so the ends brake off or like someone said just hold the leg and they will drop off


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

kevhutch said:


> if you hold onto 1 leg with tweezers they drop them off themselves, then do the second one: victory:


I always get caught with that one, I hold a leg and they jump off it, have to scramble on the floor and catch it then. :devil: I love feeding time for my Ts.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

lmao, forget the crickets and buy roaches


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> lmao, forget the crickets and buy roaches


his mum won't let him put crickets in a fridge for 10 minutes - so do you think she will let him keep roaches ? :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

rudy691 said:


> his mum won't let him put crickets in a fridge for 10 minutes - so do you think she will let him keep roaches ? :whistling2:


lol, they wont be in the fridge though


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

You don't need to pull the legs off. 

Use forceps and pinch the leg near the region where the "thigh" (femur) joins onto the body. The legs detach at the trochanter/coxa area by means of muscle constriction. 

Anyway, if you are feeding the scorpions during the day or with the light on then this is the issue, not the scorpion being "lazy" (although they can be lethargic if they are not hungry, and this is different). 

Leave the crickets in at dusk/dawn (if you are keen!) and just leave things alone. Scorpions are ambush predators for the most part and rely on darkness to hunt prey like locusts/crickets which generally have poor night time eyesight.


----------



## DrChino (Aug 23, 2010)

Mine don't seem to jump too much, maybe I fatten them up too much!


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Sounds like a big pain in the hoop. Stick em in the fridge!


----------



## William Manktelow (Feb 9, 2021)

rudy691 said:


> put them in a fridge for a 10 minutes - that will slow them down


I have just tried that and they are all dead


----------

